# Saint George Island



## Old Winchesters (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone been lately? We will be there next week - Aug 6-10th and was looking for a fishing report. Going to take the kayak and camper. Staying in the state park.


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 6, 2017)

Good luck. 
Put some pics on here to get me excited for my trip down in a couple weeks


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 6, 2017)

lot of rain and wind last 3 days. The bay was starting to look good but is nasty all over again. Last week we caught some slot sized trout, and some BIG black drum. It was reported that last Sunday 1 boat came in at Lanark with 8 gallons of scallops but the rain I believe has messed it up again. Hope this helps. One more thing, if you have kids and wanna have some fun, take a spot light and shine in the grass and along the sea wall for blue crabs. They are everywhere right now and they are big! Good luck and catch em up!


----------

